# Watco Danish Oil Smell



## AOwen (Mar 11, 2019)

I made some live edge cedar shelves and coated them generously with Watco Danish Oil. Probably about 7 coats. I probably overdid it because I started to get some build-up and had to sand them down a little and then apply a final coat.

I have them hanging in my office and the smell is a little intense even after a couple of months.

Can I top coat them with a spray finish to get rid of the smell? If so, what finish? If not, how long does it take for the smell to go away?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That smell is the off-gassing of uncured oils. Takes a while for it to go away, and no, a top coat won't eliminate the prob. Might even make it worse.
How did you apply the Watco?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i used to use watco all the time but switched to a different brand years ago.the smell will go away once it fully cures.i use a maloof formula now which is a blend of tung oil,linseed oil and urethane on all my furniture and it takes a couple weeks for the smell to fade away.i try to leave projects in the shop for at least a week before bringing into the house,wife is sensitive to odors.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i find a nice week of sunshine outside helps mine :<))))


----------

